# Question regarding stripping fingers in AP



## TheArchitect (May 23, 2008)

First and foremost... thank you to everyone here who has contributed so much information and knowledge... it is greatly appreciated. I've been following lazersteve's videos on the AP, HCL-CL, SMB drop process, exactly as shown, and everythings going well so far... i just have two questions... either a direct answer, or a link to the post that describes the answer would be wonderful... OK

1. in Steve's AP Finger video... after he washes the strainer bucket in water, he pulls a metal plate out of the Cu Chloride/gold foil solution... i can't find any reference to what this is, and what the purpose is... does it precipitate extra copper out of solution? what type of metal is he using?

2. because i assume there is some gold still in solution after i filtered out the foils, (i dont have powder tin to make stannous CL yet)...can i simply dilute the dark green Cu Chloride solution w/ H2O and then precipitate any remaining gold out w/ SMB?

Thanks in advance for any help... and again thanks to all for your invaluable information contained on this forum. 

-Mitch


----------



## TheArchitect (May 23, 2008)

ok... i think i found an answer to my first question... use aluminum or steel sheet metal/scrap metal to precipitate the Cu out of the solution... is this correct? 

if so... how long should this process take, and does it need to be complete before i filter the gold foils floating in the solution?

the answer to this would then lead to my question about dropping any dissolved Au out of the solution w/ SMB.... 

thanks -mitch


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2008)

Mitch,

I'm not sure what 'metal plate' you are referring to in the AP video. At no time in the video do I remove a metal plate from the solution (at least I don't remember doing this when I was filming). It's definitely not part of the standard AP procedure.

Metal is only added after you remove all the foils and are done with the AP solution. 

The dissolved gold will precipitate from the AP when it becomes saturated with copper.

Steve


----------



## donald236 (May 23, 2008)

hey Steve there is a metal piece there , i just watched it again and you state that (its been precepting) its 12 and 1/2 mins into the video


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2008)

I'll watch it again and see what you guys are talking about.

Are you watching the website version or the DVD?

Steve


----------



## donald236 (May 23, 2008)

its the one on your web site


----------



## TheArchitect (May 23, 2008)

[img:1280:800]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/metalplatelazersteve1.png[/img]

here is a screen shot of the video on your website steve... thanks -mitch[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (May 24, 2008)

That bucket was not the AP reaction bucket, but a bucket with a *previous* batch of AP (not the one from the 600 grams of fingers) in it that was being precipitated for copper using the piece of metal. I merely poured the *rinse water* from the current AP batch into the precipitation bucket.

That way the rinse water from the foils gets stripped of copper along with the old batches of AP solution.

Sorry for the confusion.

Steve


----------



## donald236 (May 24, 2008)

hey thanks steve , for a min there i thought i was doing something wrong


----------



## TheArchitect (May 24, 2008)

ok... i understand now... thanks so much Steve. -mitch.


----------

